# Guhong too slow :S



## ahmedkl (Jan 20, 2011)

Well today i got my guhong from speedcubing store i was excited at first . But when i opened the guhong , it felt so hard , it's just kinda hard as a local cube i have no idea why is it so. Does that happens in the start?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep it's normal. Needs to be lubed. Get ahold of lubix lube if you can and lube the core.

In the future, find the one answer question thread, post there instead. Or go search. Most of your questions have probably been asked before


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 20, 2011)

and also loosen the tensions; the store might have adjusted it as tight as they can so you can adjust them yourself


----------



## ahmedkl (Jan 20, 2011)

yes the tension was tight , so i adjusted the springs seems fine now  , it's fast i think lubing it will make it smoother


----------



## Olji (Jan 20, 2011)

check out the 48-point edge mod too, did it on mine and loved the difference :3


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry for hijacking your thread, but I have a problem with my new Guhongs too. My first Guhongs which I bought months ago were amazing. They are the usual Guhongs, feels fast and amazingly smooth. I had 3 of them, one of them is my main speedsube right now. Since they were getting very popular and they were expensive I sold the other 2, thinking I might get a new one anytime if the main one starts being bad.

So, I joined an order here and got 2 more Guhongs from lightake.com with a black Lingyun. They were all assembled and pre lubed, but man, they are crap! They feel nothing like the previous ones. They are not only bad compared to the others but they suck in general as a speedcube. Locks up a lot, not smooth at all, and the worst is that they have a very bad, crispy feeling which I hate. I tried different tensions and lubing but no result. Also, other people got Guhongs from the same order and their are bad too.

Anyone had similar issues? Any advice?


----------



## ahmedkl (Jan 20, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> check out the 48-point edge mod too, did it on mine and loved the difference :3


 
Can you post that link here for that mod?


----------



## Olji (Jan 20, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## ahmedkl (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the link . Other then that is there any tutorial on how to assembly lingyun?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 21, 2011)

Putting the corners and edges together is easy and I doubt you'll need help with that. Two different pieces are joined to form the edges and three pieces are joined to form the corners. There is only one way to put the pieces together so you can't do it incorrectly (unlike the GuHong). 

To assemble the core you take a screw, put a spring on it followed by a washer. You place the construction you just made into the hole of a centerpiece and then screw that onto the core. 

After the core is finished just lube and pop the pieces in...


----------



## ahmedkl (Jan 21, 2011)

I just have the problem with the lube part now , i didn't knew that guhong and lingyun need to be lube'd before i bought them. Now i am looking for some thing to be lube the cubes. Has anyone tried any other lubricant other then
maru lube
silicon spray
WD-40
Vaseline
?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 21, 2011)

I use Lubix. That's the only lubricant that I've tried other than WD-40. WD-40 was good for a while but the effects wore off within a few days. Probably due to the fact that it was melting my cube...
Lubix is good stuff. I generally lube the core and the pieces; 

a. Disassemble the cube. Pull the center pieces away from the core and apply a small amount of Lubix to the screw that becomes visible between center cap and core. 
b. Reassemble the cube leaving one edge piece out. Put small drops of Lubix on all of the visible surfaces in the interior of the cube via the opening made by the missing edge piece. 
c. Pop the last edge back into the cube and you're good to go. You'll feel an immediate effect but the end product of the lubrication won't be apparent until after several solves. 
d. Watch lube clips on YouTube for other methods to see which suits your cube the best. Apparently, cubes react differently to certain kinds of lube. For example; my C-III came without lubrication and Lubix didn't enhance it's performance whatsoever, it's still rubbish.


----------



## Ahmed Naim (Jul 18, 2016)

ahmedkl said:


> I just have the problem with the lube part now , i didn't knew that guhong and lingyun need to be lube'd before i bought them. Now i am looking for some thing to be lube the cubes. Has anyone tried any other lubricant other then
> maru lube
> silicon spray
> WD-40
> ...


Do you still cube because I am looking to make a group of cubers in Pakistan


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 18, 2016)

Ahmed Naim said:


> Do you still cube because I am looking to make a group of cubers in Pakistan


They likely don't. It's been 4 years since they last posted.


----------

